# Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte



## Siff-Cop (14. November 2005)

Hallo Hollandangler

habe heute Post von der
*O*rganisatie ter
*V*erbetering van de
*B*innenvisserij

bekommen.
*"Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte"*

"Ab dem 1.Januar 2006 machen die OVB und der NVVS(niederländische Angelsportverband) unter dem Namen Sportvisserij Nederland gemeinsam weiter. Diese neue Verband soll als vereinigte starke landesweite Angesportorganisation Dienstleistungen für Angesportverbände, Vereine, Sportfischer und andere Intressierte anbieten.
Eine dieser Dienstleistungen ist auch weiterhin das Ausstellen der für das Ausüben Ihres Hobbys erforderlichen Dokumente. In dieser Angelsaison(2006) werden Sie noch nicht viel von der Änderungen bemerken. Der Fischerreischein (Sportvisakte) bleibt neben den Erlaubnisscheinen(Vergunningen) bestehen. Im Moment bereitet man sich schon auf 2007 vor. Dann will die neue Organisation zusammen mit den Verbänden und Vereinen ein modernes und einfaches System an Fischereidokumenten entwickelt haben. Die Absicht ist, dass 2007 die Sportvisakte, der allgemeine Erlaubnisschein(Grote vergunning) und wenn möglich auch die eventuellen lokalen Federatievergunningen zu einem Dokument -- dem *VISpas*-- zusammengefügt sind. Für nicht organisierte Angler wird 2007 ein Ersatz für die heutige Sportvisakte eingeführt."


So das hört sich doch erst mal ganz gut an.#6 

Bin mal gespannt was sich da wirklich für uns ändern wird.


----------



## PetriHelix (14. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Auf nähere Details zum VISpas warte ich auch noch. Die Holländer haben schon so ihre Gründe das sie was ändern. 
Soweit ich weiss soll in dem neuen VISpas auch ein Passfoto mit rein und man soll diesen Pass über mehrere Jahre hinweg nutzen können. Was dran ist weiss ich aber nicht, derzeit halt nur "Gerüchte"...


----------



## the doctor (14. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Interessant wäre auch, dass man den holländischen Schein nur noch mit abgelegter Fischerei-Prüfung bekommen könnte.
(Nur für Angler aus Deutschland versteht sich)


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



> Bin mal gespannt was sich da wirklich für uns ändern wird.


Bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch. Allerdings denke ich, dass Spekulationen zu jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht viel bringen. Selbst der OVB schreibt, dass noch keine Details bekannt sind. Der Zusammenschluss der Verbände von OVB und NVVS zur ’Vereniging Sportvisserij Nederland’ ist schon im Mai 2005 vom 'ministerie van Landbouw, Natuur en Voedselkwaliteit (LNV)' bekannt gegeben worden.

In 2006 verändert sich sicherlich nicht viel, das schreibt auch der OVB. Im Laufe des Jahres werden dann sicherlich auch andere Einzelheiten über den VISpas bekannt werden. Vorausgesetzt die neue (Dach)Organisation kann die Arbeit reibungslos fortsetzen. Dann wird es sicherlich auch den VISpas, wie geplant, geben.


----------



## Psychorosi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

@the doctor!

Warum denn nur für Angler aus Deutschland, das heisst dann also das die Holländer weiter so wie immer angeln dürfen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??? 

Ich finde das Gesetz hier so ein bisschen komisch, denn ich habe mal gehört, das ausländische Angler die hier in Deutschlang angeln wollen, "nur" eine erlaubnis brauchen ohne jeglicher Fischereiprüfung. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das stimmt.

mfg


----------



## Psychorosi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

@siffkop!

weisst du vielleicht wo man hier in der Ecke den Deutschen Fischereischein macht?

mfg


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> @siffkop!
> 
> weisst du vielleicht wo man hier in der Ecke den Deutschen Fischereischein macht?
> 
> mfg


Das gehört sicherlich nicht hierhin, aber schaue mal hier rein. KLICK


----------



## powermike1977 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre auch, dass man den holländischen Schein nur noch mit abgelegter Fischerei-Prüfung bekommen könnte.
> (Nur für Angler aus Deutschland versteht sich)




moinsen!
das faende ich ziemlich laestig...und auch relativ sinnlos. bin schon ziemlich froh, dass die hollies in sachen angeln viel praktischer und effektiver denken.

@siff-cop: holst du dir die akten auch beim flamingo in maastricht? denke mal die angellaeden werden wie immer alle noetigen akten in einem pack verkaufen. werde auf jeden fall vorerst nicht per accept-giro meine akte kaufen, sondern weiterhin die akten im laden holen.

cheers,

mike


----------



## Gunni77 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Hallo



> Interessant wäre auch, dass man den holländischen Schein nur noch mit abgelegter Fischerei-Prüfung bekommen könnte.


 
Dann wäre zumindest ein Problem gelöst. Es ist halt mehrheitlich ein bestimmter Teil der Bevölkerung, der keinen Angelschein hat, aber trotzdem "angeln" geht. Ich wäre dankbar für eine solche Regelung.

Gruß


----------



## Mac Gill (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor!
> 
> Warum denn nur für Angler aus Deutschland, das heisst dann also das die Holländer weiter so wie immer angeln dürfen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden???
> 
> ...



Es ist in manchen Bereichen so, dass Deutsche im Ausland das selbe brauchen, wie zu Hause. Ebenso auch umgekehrt, dass in Deutschland rregeln geprüft werden, wie in dem jeweiligen Heimatland.

Von daher macht es für mich schon Sinn!!!


Beispiel ist hier der Bootsführerschein. Für ein in D zugelassenes Boot, brauchst du auch die entsprechenden Führerscheine (ab 5PS...)-> ein in NL zugelassenes Boot kannst du dort nach lokalen Regeln fahren (ab 20KmH)


----------



## Lucio (15. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Gesetz hier so ein bisschen komisch, denn ich habe mal gehört, das ausländische Angler die hier in Deutschlang angeln wollen, "nur" eine erlaubnis brauchen ohne jeglicher Fischereiprüfung. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das stimmt.



Das gilt nur für EU-Bürger, die als TOURI! nach D kommen. Diese Leute bekommen dann einen "Angelschein", der ein Jahr gültig ist.

Lucio


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> @siffkop!
> 
> weisst du vielleicht wo man hier in der Ecke den Deutschen Fischereischein macht?
> 
> mfg


 
Hallo Psychorosi

ja, weiß ich. mußte dich mal beim Leo(Leo's Angeladen) in Würseln erkundigen ist aber bestimmt schon vorbei ist immer anfang November, aber frag mal da nach buin nicht 100pro sicher.



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> @siff-cop: holst du dir die akten auch beim flamingo in maastricht? denke mal die angellaeden werden wie immer alle noetigen akten in einem pack verkaufen. werde auf jeden fall vorerst nicht per accept-giro meine akte kaufen, sondern weiterhin die akten im laden holen.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> mike


 
hallo Mike

iregendwie weiß ich das noch nicht.
Hatte eigentlich vor mir die Papiere noch mal beim Bergsman in Kerkrade zu holen damit ich dort an den Vereinsweihern nochmal hin gehen kann. Mal sehen. Ob ich mir die Karte bestelle hmm wahrscheinlich nicht .

tschööööööö


----------



## barta (24. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

moin...also ne verguinning hatte ich noch nie...bin bisher immer mit der sportvisakte klargekommen... denke die verguinning is wie bei uns der tagesschein, oder?
naja...hatte bisher immer das glück, das jemand da war, der auf dem grundstück wo ich geangelt habe hausrecht hatte. da fällt die verguinning ja dann wech... würde aber gerne auch mal andere stellen in nl beangeln...

wenn die nu alles in eine akte packen wollen, finde ich das nur gut...die lauferei in nl nervt doch ganz schön, da wir deutschen ja auch manchmal nur verarscht werden, von de käsekneter...trotzdem bin ich da gerne...hab dann halt nix mit holländer am hut, wenn ich da bin...


----------



## Gunni77 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Hallo



> moin...also ne verguinning hatte ich noch nie...bin bisher immer mit der sportvisakte klargekommen... denke die verguinning is wie bei uns der tagesschein, oder?


 
Nein. Du brauchst beides. Mit der Sportvisakte darfst du mit einer Rute und Naturködern (ich galaube auch keine Köfis) angeln, wenn ich das irgendwie richtig im Kopf habe. 



> naja...hatte bisher immer das glück, das jemand da war, der auf dem grundstück wo ich geangelt habe hausrecht hatte. da fällt die verguinning ja dann wech...


 
Ne ne, das was du meinst, ist das Uferbetretungsrecht. Die  Sportvisakte, der allgemeine Erlaubnisschein(Grote vergunning) und die lokalen Federatievergunningen (Limburgvergunning) gehören zur Angelerlaubnis.



> wenn die nu alles in eine akte packen wollen, finde ich das nur gut...die lauferei in nl nervt doch ganz schönQUOTE]
> 
> keine lauferei, die Papiere kauft man als Paket. Das geht wesentlich einfacher, schneller und preiswerter als wenn du in unserem schönen Land irgendwo angeln willst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Genau so is et, Gunni.

@barta :Mann solltes sich viehleicht zuvor mal ein wenig erkundigen, steht doch auch alles hier im Board. Naja und wie Gunni schon sagt, wie man in denn Wald ruft so halt es zurück. Und wenn ich mir deine Meinung zu unseren Nachbarn so anhöre............. kann ich mir schon vorstellen das sie "nur verarschen". #d 
Und wenn du in dessen lage währst das jeden Tag herrscharen von Deutschen Anglern ins Land einfallen.(nicht ganz so ernst gemeint) Würdest du auch nicht mit Tips , Hotspots usw um dich werfen.

En de Nederlanders zijn heel liefe mensen, en prezies  wegen mesen als jou zijn zee in het beginn altijd en betje rustig en zegen niet veel.


----------



## barta (24. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

huhu...also ich bin eigentlich hauptsächlich als touri in den nl... was ich mit verarschen meine? na, die preise, die dort in den urlaubsorten herrschen... ich weiß wohl, dass das nicht überall so ist, ich komm halt selten weiter als venlo außer im urlaub...da gehts an die küste... da ich noch nem anderen hobby in holland fröhne, als angeln, habe ich aber auch mit anderen menschen zutun, als der normale angler oder tourist... ich verhalte mich in holland immer angemessen! wie du eben so schön sagtest...so wie es rein schallt,...
vielleicht hatte ich bisher echt immer mit den falschen leuten zutun...ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, das es anders ist! wer nimmt mich denn mal mit, in eine "nette" egge von holland?

zur vergunning... der typ, den ich da kannte, dem gehört der campingplatz in kessel, und der meinte, da er das hausrecht hat(inkl. slipanlage)bis 5m übers ufer hinaus, kann er uns da das angeln mit 2 ruten erlauben(waren da im urlaub und haben das halt gern geglaubt ) . haben uns dann schön 3tage auf dem campingplatz beim angeln entspannt
war ein sehr gelungener kurzurlaub

zum im paket kaufen der akte und vergunning... hab mir die akte bisher immer aufm postamt geholt...haben die da auch die vergunning für einige gewässer??? das wär mir neu. aber auch da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren

gruß

matthias


----------



## Gunni77 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Hallo



> na, die preise, die dort in den urlaubsorten herrschen


Ist das in deutschen Urlaubsorten anders? 



> vielleicht hatte ich bisher echt immer mit den falschen leuten zutun...


Naja, es gibt halt solche und solche, wie überall. Ich sags mal so - in die Stammkneipe der rotterdamer Fußballfans würde ich auch nicht gehen. In der Vergangenheit wurde, was das angeln betrifft, viel kaputt gemacht, durch Leute, die sich nicht benehmen können.



> zur vergunning... der typ, den ich da kannte, dem gehört der campingplatz in kessel, und der meinte, da er das hausrecht hat(inkl. slipanlage)bis 5m übers ufer hinaus, kann er uns da das angeln mit 2 ruten erlauben(waren da im urlaub und haben das halt gern geglaubt ) .


 
Ein Sonderfall? Keine Ahnung, kann ja sein, das er ein Nutzungsrecht hat??? Für alle anderen Gewässerabschnitte gilt das jedenfalls nicht.



> zum im paket kaufen der akte und vergunning... hab mir die akte bisher immer aufm postamt geholt...haben die da auch die vergunning für einige gewässer??? das wär mir neu. aber auch da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren


 
Ich gehe ins Angelgeschäft und bekomme dort ein Bündel Papiere für irgenwas um die 40 Ösen, dazu gibts eine Liste mit Angelgewässern, die so lang ist, das man auf jeden Fall genug Möglichkeiten hat und dann ist das Ding für mich gehalten. Es gibt Privatgewässer, da braucht man ne Extraerlaubnis, aber wie gesagt, die Möglichkeiten sind auch ohne schon extrem vielfältig. Wenn du da überall mal geangelt haben willst brauchst du mehr Zeit, als die meisten haben...:c 


Gruß


----------



## barta (24. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

wie gesagt...ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren... nur alleine is mir das dann doch zu öde


----------



## powermike1977 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

moinsen!
@ gunni: was ist denn alles in deinem paket drin fuer die 40 euro? ich hole mir meine papiere immer im flamingo in maastricht, da ist die grosse vergunning, die sportvisakte, limburg vergunning, vvm vergunning (extra fuer den see am maastrichter fusballstadion, oostmarland, und haefen zwischen maastricht und der grenze zu belgien-dem wallonischen teil) drin. das kostet 28,50E.

@barta: yo, ich wohne seit ca. 7 jahren in holland. es gibt auf jeden fall immer wieder menschen die einem das ein oder andere als deutschersein uebel nehmen. generell gibt es immer solche und solche, aber manchmal haben die hollies halt einen an der waffel. andere sind dafuer wieder voellig in ordnung. am besten kann man da frieden stiften, in dem man ein bissl die sprache spricht (oder es versucht). die denken naemlich oft, dass deutsche arrogant sind weil sie in jedem land immer ihre eigene, und nie die landessprache sprechen-dann ist da ja auch noch 1974 (weiss nicht warum die mit 1988 nicht einfach das ganze weg kuerzen). naja, und deren preise sind keine verarschung, kleines land-weniger nachfrage-hoehere aufwandskosten  (von der mehrwertsteuer mal ganz abgesehen)-hoehere preise. ich glaube das einzig billigere hier sind diesel und westlight kippen 

gruss,
mike


----------



## marca (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

mike,
Du hast den guten Drielandenpunt-Westhang vergessen!!
Zu erwerben im Vinkenslag!(Gibts den eigentlich noch?)
Bessere Qualität zu günsigeren Preisen kriegste in ganz Germany nicht!!
Ist also nicht alles so schlimm und teuer bei den Niederländern.
Ich bin immer wieder gerne dort!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast den guten Drielandenpunt-Westhang vergessen!!








genau Marca

in diesem zusammenhang sind mir die Holländer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch immer ganz besonders ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Hallo



> @ gunni: was ist denn alles in deinem paket drin fuer die 40 euro? ich hole mir meine papiere immer im flamingo in maastricht, da ist die grosse vergunning, die sportvisakte, limburg vergunning, vvm vergunning (extra fuer den see am maastrichter fusballstadion, oostmarland, und haefen zwischen maastricht und der grenze zu belgien-dem wallonischen teil) drin. das kostet 28,50E.


 
Hmmmmm. Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Maasplassenvergunning. Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft hast du auch immer, ist wohl bei dir der See in M. Ich schaue nachher mal, ich hab den Rödel im Auto.  

Gruß


----------



## Lucio (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Beim 40-42€ Pack vom Leo ist der Vereinsbeitrag mit der höchste in Limburg. Dafür kann man aber an Teilen der Rur, zwei Häfen und ua an einem Teich der gut mit Karpfen besetzt wird angeln.
 Nachteil ist, dass der Verein zwar Lust auf die Beiträge der Gastangler hat, diese aber nicht gerne an den Vereinsgewässern sieht#6(Zumindest eine gewisse Klientel nicht). Deshalb liegt den Papieren vom Leo auch keine Berechtigungskarte für die Vereinsgewässer bei. Diese Karte steht einem als Mitglied natürlich zu, und sie ist über Umwege auch erhältlich, aber nicht beim Leo.
 Wenn man also nur an der Maas und den Plassen usw angelt, kann man auch günstigere Pakete als die vom Leo erwerben. Einen Vorteil hat das Pack vom Leo aber doch: Das ist deutscher Kauderwelsch den niemand versteht kein holländischer#4 

 Gruß Lucio


----------



## Gunni77 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Hallo

@Lucido



> (Zumindest eine gewisse Klientel nicht).


Das kann ich wirklich gut verstehen, wer will die Aasgeier schon am Wasser haben?



> Diese Karte steht einem als Mitglied natürlich zu, und sie ist über Umwege auch erhältlich, aber nicht beim Leo


Das habe ich tatsächlich einfach vergessen..... selber schuld.#q :q 



> Einen Vorteil hat das Pack vom Leo aber doch: Das ist deutscher Kauderwelsch den niemand versteht kein holländischer#4


Ich lieg um :q :q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## barta (25. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

muuahhaha...so schlimm?!
naja...kann nicht lustiger sein, als ne ikea-bauanleitung

ich war bisher nur an der maas, oder an privatgewässern in nl angeln...kr is ja nicht so weit von nl, ich glaube, ich muss da mal öfter zum fischen hin... wie sehen die holländer das eigentlich mit c&r?

gruß

barta


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> wie sehen die holländer das eigentlich mit c&r?
> 
> gruß
> 
> barta


 
hoi barta

die Holländer sehen das genau richtig. jeder so wie er möchte sollange es nach den Bestimmungen und den Gesetzen geht.
Ich würde sagen die Holländern betreiben ein vorbildliches C&R nur die d. Gäste nicht immer so ganz|uhoh: .
Naja liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das sie es nicht anders lernen, in Holland gibt es zumindest keine Gesetzt das vorschreibt das man jeden gefangenen Fisch über Schonmaß abschlagen muß.
Da ich eigentlich immer nur in Holland geangelt habe (da bin ich ja auch aufgewachsen) und ich dann im Fischereikurs für Deutschland lernen mußte das es in D. so ist hab ich schon ganz schön blöd geschaut.#t 

Meist gibt es Fangbeschränkungen. Ist aber für jedes Wasser unterschiedlich, das steht dann aber in der Erlaubnis(vergunning) drin.
Oft ist es so: Zander darf man pro Angler/ Tag 2 mit nehmen 
Hechte müssen meisten immer zurück gesetzt werden. Und man darf meistens nur insgesamt 5 Fische bei sich haben.


----------



## barta (28. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

na, das hört sich doch durchweg vernünftig an!!!
thx für die info


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Meist gibt es Fangbeschränkungen. Ist aber für jedes Wasser unterschiedlich, das steht dann aber in der Erlaubnis(vergunning) drin.
> Oft ist es so: Zander darf man pro Angler/ Tag 2 mit nehmen
> Hechte müssen meisten immer zurück gesetzt werden. Und man darf meistens nur insgesamt 5 Fische bei sich haben.



Es ist so, wie es Dirk beschreibt.

Eine *einheitliche* Regelung gibt es leider nicht, besser gesagt, ich kenne keine. Die gesamte Liste aller Fischgewässer in den Niederlanden beinhaltet 11 Federaties (Föderationen, Zusammenschlüsse einzelner Vereine),

1. Fed. Groningen-Drenthe
2. Fed. Friesland
3. Fed. Oost-Nederland
4. Fed. Noordwest Nederland
5. Fed. Gooi- en Eemland
6. Fed. Randmeren
7. Fed. Veluwezoom
8. Fed. Oude IJssel
9. Fed. Betuwe
10. Fed. Zuidwest Nederland
11. Fed. Limburg

von denen nur 3 Federaties, die definitiv die Entnahme von Hecht (mit Ausbahmen) verbieten (rot gekennzeichnet). Die Ausnahmen kommen von den, bei uns genannten Fischereiberechtigten, also den Pächtern, Angelvereinen.

Die Quintessenz: Immer in die Papiere gucken, an welchem Gewässer man sich befindet. Die Ausnahmen stehen dort, ansonsten gilt die Regel der Federatie.

Außerdem macht es einen guten Eindruck nicht immer mit der maximal zugestandenen Menge an Fisch das Wasser zu verlassen. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## barta (28. November 2005)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

ich finde, wenns hoch kommt, mal nen mittleren speisefisch...betonung liegt auf mal! sollten sich einige mal durch ihre rübe wachsenlassen, wenn sie nen kapitalen abschlagen...
schmecken zander und hecht ab nem m aufwärts überhaupt noch?
hätt ich viel zu viel respekt vor, als das ich den abschlagen würde^^


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Post von der OVB!!!Achtung wichtige Änderungen bei der Sportvisakte*

Goede morgen en prettig nieuwe Jaar!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Jungs 
wollte mal fragen ob der Bergsma in Kerkrade schon die Karten für 2006 hat???
Und was habt ihr geblecht?

Wie sieht es bei denn anderen aus wo habt ihr Eure Karten diese Jahr geholt? Welche Erlaubnisscheine sind dabei? Kosten? 

Ich wüsche ich Euch auf jedenfall ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2006 und viel Fisch.


danke


----------

